# Krait



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

I have not seen pictures posted often so I thought I would post a few I have taken over here...




























Faster than I thought they would be!

Not the best pictures... but they are pictures all the same : victory:


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

They're quite good pictures.

Where did you catch/find this animal?


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

Very nice find! Wow!
They are very underrated in the speed department.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

mad martin said:


> Very nice find! Wow!
> They are very underrated in the speed department.


And the venom department...Not many people realise that it's one of Asia's most dangerous snakes to be bitten by....I guess it would be very common knowledge if you keep snakes though.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

ViperLover said:


> And the venom department...Not many people realise that it's one of Asia's most dangerous snakes to be bitten by....I guess it would be very common knowledge if you keep snakes though.


For god sake I give up, I am living with two small children, if I gave them 10 Red Bulls each they would still be less irritating than you.

I guess the people who call the guys out who I am working to remove them with consider these as harmless as a corn snakes then do they?

I have only been out here for 10 days & most people seem to know exactly what they are.

Do not post on any of my threads again please.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Owzy said:


> For god sake I give up, I am living with two small children, if I gave them 10 Red Bulls each they would still be less irritating than you.
> 
> I guess the people who call the guys out who I am working to remove them with consider these as harmless as a corn snakes then do they?
> 
> ...


 
I meant more like people that dont know anything about snakes with no interest.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Owzy said:


> For god sake I give up, I am living with two small children, if I gave them 10 Red Bulls each they would still be less irritating than you.
> 
> I guess the people who call the guys out who I am working to remove them with consider these as harmless as a corn snakes then do they?
> 
> ...


 
Get a grip, grow up. and don't PM me either. You're beginning to get on my nerves aswell.


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

Very nice, but i wouldn't have recognised it as a Krait. I've just seen the vivid grey and black ones. But that's one of the reasons I wouldn't be any good out on a field trip. An another reason I'm hitting the books again.
Keep the updates coming.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

ScottGB said:


> Very nice, but i wouldn't have recognised it as a Krait. I've just seen the vivid grey and black ones. But that's one of the reasons I wouldn't be any good out on a field trip. An another reason I'm hitting the books again.
> Keep the updates coming.


 
Same here Scott lol....I'd need a whole Library with me.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

ViperLover said:


> Get a grip, grow up. and don't PM me either. You're beginning to get on my nerves aswell.


Unbelievable...

You have PM'd me multiple times with your arse licking, as well as sending a friend request. lol

Now you can ruin every body elses threads but I have asked nicely for you to not do it to mine, please respect that.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Owzy said:


> Unbelievable...
> 
> You have PM'd me multiple times with your arse licking, as well as sending a friend request. lol
> 
> Now you can ruin every body elses threads but I have asked nicely for you to not do it to mine, please respect that.


 
I shall not ruin you're threads.

If I have negetive feedback, you will get a PM...I aint gonna talk rott on the thread. Your point is respected.


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

Owzy, tell more about the capture itself.
The what, when, where etc. That would be most informative.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

It was in the morning.

An area of Gujarat called Anand.

Fairly uneventful, it got scooped up into the jar you can see my friend here holding..










It's the Cobra's that seem to be very common here, but Im not complaining!


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

Great stuff.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

ViperLover said:


> I meant more like people that dont know anything about snakes with no interest.


If you live in an area that has venomous snakes*, you just plain *don't* "know nothing about snakes" nor do you have "no interest in learning". You can't afford to.

Often people living in this sort of area generalise - ALL snakes might be venomous so ALL snakes get the shovel. That was certainly the case for most people out in the boonies in New Mexico - most folk didn't make a distinction between rattlers and any other species, and killed them all indiscriminately. My grandparents were an exception to the rule; when I found a big bullsnake out back next to the rain barrel, my grandad looked at it, told me what it was, then said "We'll leave him to live under the house and eat up the rattlesnakes so _we _don't have to kill them."

That little krait is lucky Owzy found it.

Owzy, other than fast, was the animal defensive or attempting to bite at all? I've read some stories saying that certain species of krait are very passive and reluctant to bite during daylight hours, but the stories didn't say what kind of krait they were talking about, and I wondered if that was your experience with that animal - or whether the stories themselves are untrustworthy accounts?

*Yes, I know that we live in a country that has exactly one venomous species. However, it does seem that (unjustifiably or not) adders are not taken particularly seriously. Possibly because there have been no recorded deaths for over twenty years.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Ssthisto said:


> If you live in an area that has venomous snakes*, you just plain *don't* "know nothing about snakes" nor do you have "no interest in learning". You can't afford to.
> 
> Often people living in this sort of area generalise - ALL snakes might be venomous so ALL snakes get the shovel. That was certainly the case for most people out in the boonies in New Mexico - most folk didn't make a distinction between rattlers and any other species, and killed them all indiscriminately. My grandparents were an exception to the rule; when I found a big bullsnake out back next to the rain barrel, my grandad looked at it, told me what it was, then said "We'll leave him to live under the house and eat up the rattlesnakes so _we _don't have to kill them."
> 
> ...


That's it, I have been out to a few calls now where it has just turned out to be a Rat Snake, mistaken for a Cobra, but unless they know they treat them all as dangerous.

Nope no striking, saying that, they consider these _very _dangerous & don't even humour it like you can with a Cobra sometimes. Just keep it on the end of a long hook, no contact.

The children, in the area I am in at least, are educated at school by the guy's I am working with on what is dangerous, but they are never encouraged to go and pick up anything in case they have got it wrong.

The sad story over here at the moment is that for some reason people are capturing Sand Boa's over a certain size, they are used in some sort of medicine from what I could gather...


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

ViperLover said:


> And the venom department...Not many people realise that it's one of Asia's most dangerous snakes to be bitten by....I guess it would be very common knowledge if you keep snakes though.


Wasn't this featured on Bite me ? the India episode :hmm:

Great pics by the way Owzy


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Ssthisto said:


> If you live in an area that has venomous snakes*, you just plain *don't* "know nothing about snakes" nor do you have "no interest in learning". You can't afford to.
> 
> Often people living in this sort of area generalise - ALL snakes might be venomous so ALL snakes get the shovel. That was certainly the case for most people out in the boonies in New Mexico - most folk didn't make a distinction between rattlers and any other species, and killed them all indiscriminately. My grandparents were an exception to the rule; when I found a big bullsnake out back next to the rain barrel, my grandad looked at it, told me what it was, then said "We'll leave him to live under the house and eat up the rattlesnakes so _we _don't have to kill them."
> 
> ...


people outside of the country who have no interest of snakes have no need to learn, Thats what I was referring to.

If I see an Adder, I will take it seriously...I am still of an age where it's potentially lethal..

Any venomous snake should be taken seriously, and treated as dangerous. 

Good pictures Owzy, where did you release the animal?


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi Owen, nice snake and great photos. Glad you are having agood time over there.

Guys, please dont hijack the thread, like all of the others.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## smart1 (Oct 16, 2007)

nice pictures there oz:2thumb:


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Lovely pictures!

If you don't mind me asking where you are, are you there on Holiday or? Just curious.


----------



## George_Millett (Feb 26, 2009)

Owzy said:


> The sad story over here at the moment is that for some reason people are capturing Sand Boa's over a certain size, they are used in some sort of medicine from what I could gather...


 
Just had a quick poke around and found this from the Deccan chronicle. Says one of the rumours is that it can help cure HIV/AIDS + other uses.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Josh-sama said:


> Lovely pictures!
> 
> If you don't mind me asking where you are, are you there on Holiday or? Just curious.


I am in India, yes for a very long holiday : victory:



George_Milllett said:


> Just had a quick poke around and found this from the Deccan chronicle. Says one of the rumours is that it can help cure HIV/AIDS + other uses.


It's not good at all...


----------



## Pinwallace (Jul 30, 2009)

Lucky you owzy! Nice snake and good pics too. :smile:
This snake reminds me a bit of some southern african garter snakes, very similar head shape and pattern but it seems more slender.


----------



## trw (Mar 2, 2009)

Ssthisto said:


> Owzy, other than fast, was the animal defensive or attempting to bite at all? I've read some stories saying that certain species of krait are very passive and reluctant to bite during daylight hours, but the stories didn't say what kind of krait they were talking about, and I wondered if that was your experience with that animal - or whether the stories themselves are untrustworthy accounts?



ive heard kraits are supposed to be very docile, but my grandparents lived in borneo for 14 years and told me that the snake they always feared most was the banded krait, and they also new a young man who got killed by a banded krait, but i have seen a documentary where someone was freehandling one.


----------



## clockworkorange (May 30, 2007)

trw said:


> ive heard kraits are supposed to be very docile, but my grandparents lived in borneo for 14 years and told me that the snake they always feared most was the banded krait, and they also new a young man who got killed by a banded krait, but i have seen a documentary where someone was freehandling one.


I lived in peninsular malaysia for many years and I worked with kraits on a daily basis. They seemed usually very placid and docile during day time, just hiding their head in the substrate or under their body. But they can be much more agitated at night. During and after evening downpours, we usually managed to catch a few kraits, roaming around. Lovely snakes but really tough captives as far as my experience goes.

Cheers

Mika


----------



## Lamprophis (Jun 12, 2008)

Apologies for the poor quality... I took this pic at the snake farm in Bangkok - a red cross facility with a big emphasis on research and education. Not advisable but I assume this keeper has been doing these educational shows every day for a good few years with no problems.


----------



## Lamprophis (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Lamprophis said:


> image


Ha ha fair enough, i'll stick to no touchy though!



trw said:


> ive heard kraits are supposed to be very docile, but my grandparents lived in borneo for 14 years and told me that the snake they always feared most was the banded krait, and they also new a young man who got killed by a banded krait, but i have seen a documentary where someone was freehandling one.


If I remember rightly I have seen a video of Steve Irwin putting them all over his face, can't remember properly though.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Owzy said:


> If I remember rightly I have seen a video of Steve Irwin putting them all over his face, can't remember properly though.


Yes, I've seen that. They were Sea Kraits.


----------

